
Steve Jobs explains object-oriented programming - solipsist
http://altf.wordpress.com/2010/02/15/object-oriented-programming-explained-by-steve-jobs/
======
solipsist
Another explanation from him (skip to 2:04):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaJp66ArJVI&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaJp66ArJVI&feature=player_embedded#)!
[video]

